# Fish Tank Background - Cave System Help Please



## pollers (Dec 10, 2009)

Im looking at building my own cave system. I have a 2ft long by 1ft 6" deep tank. Id like to cave system to run the entire length and depth of the tank and extend about 8" into the tank.

Been looking on the net for ideas on how to make such a cave system, Ive read about PVC caves etc.

From what Ive read you need fish tank silicone to glue grave to the surface of your structure. Can someone offer any advice on creating such caves. Only using fish tank silicone (from what I can see) would work out very expensive.

I understand cement etc is a big no no. If anyone knows where to get a suitable glue and lots of it cheap please let me know. Basically any ideas etc would help.

Cheers


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

why dont u try the same thing as the fake rock back grounds, tile grout i think.
go look in the habitat section or search for fake backgrounds.

sounds like a cool idea


hope this helps

daz


----------



## pollers (Dec 10, 2009)

dazdaraz said:


> why dont u try the same thing as the fake rock back grounds, tile grout i think.
> go look in the habitat section or search for fake backgrounds.
> 
> sounds like a cool idea
> ...


 Hi,

Thanks for the reply, checked out some of the "fake backgrounds" - but the ones I found were for reptiles. I’m concerned if I use a material (cement or tile adhesive etc) I may use something without knowledge it could poison the water and affect the fish. Hence I thought I’d ask if anyone knows methods etc.
I want the caves to run (not easy to describe) the length of the tank, so fish can be seen popping in and out of the structure. A lot of pvc tube type tunnels I’ve looked up, end up looking (again not easy to describe) like toilet rolls glued together and stuck in the tank they seem to run front - back of the tank as opposed to tunnel systems along the length of the tank. 
Good idea about the wall tile adhesive, do you know if this would be fish safe? 

I’m aiming at constructing, a removable background (for cleaning purposes) out of rocks or bricks etc, covering them in wall tile adhesive or suitable glue, then sticking gravel to the surface of the pre-fab background. 
I want to build shelf’s etc into the design to enable crabs to live in the tank and give them a platform to surface and sit on. The caves will be a place for smaller fish to explore and shrimps to dwell in. 
I admit a bit ambitious but I’d be happy giving it a go.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Are you aiming for a rock cave or a wooden cave system?

If wooden, get some PVC pipe and glue it together with silicon sealent. Then, you can stick or cable tie bark pieces to the outside, so it looks like a wooden tunnel, but with a secure, clean environment for the fish. Fish such as _Rineloricaria spp., Farlowella spp., _and _Sturisoma spp. _appreciate these kind of tunnels.

If you are going to create a rock system, you can use smooth rocks bought from your LFS and simply stick them togehter with silicon sealant. These tunnels are appreciated by African Cichlids.

If you mean having open ended tunnels facing the front that arent connected at all, have a look on PlanetCatfish at Jool's fishroom (under tank talk, Jool's "Fishroom" Post). He has some Loricariids breeding, I think L46 and some other _Ancistrus_. They are in this sort of tunnel. Have a look - well worth watching. If you want these types, ask any questions and I'm sure he'll be happy to help.
View topic - The "Jools' new fishroom post"• Forum • PlanetCatfish Page 8. I cant remember if its Video 1 or 2. Well worth watching.



Harry


----------



## pollers (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,

Rock cave system is the idea Id like to achieve. Ive thought up a good idea to achieve the look Im after. Its a modification of an idea for something else on the .net but it will work wonders for what I want.:mf_dribble:

Basically Im going to cut several strips of guttering to the size of the tank, Glue them together using fish tank sealent. Then drill holes into the guttering to connect the tunnels together, creating the tunnel complex im looking for. Ill also use a section of underground cable piping to create a bigger section of tunnel about 4" or so in diameter and possibly use this for the base of the structure. Once all glued Ill use fish tank sealent to glue a coat of gravel and sand onto the front on the guttering to give the base colouring for the background, then add rocks and more gravel and build up things like a shelf for the crabs etc. Should be a good little project which may well be easier than I first thought.

I have an image of the rear of guttering sections glued to gether Ill add to this post so people can see what Im trying to achieve, Ill glue the rocks to the other side (front side) of the guttering to make the face of the background along with ledges for crabs and some small plants etc.

Im considering making a youtube movie to show people the entire project / tank from start to finish, I think it may well be of interest to others considering the same sort of thing.

Guttering sectiong image below:


----------



## alanw (Jan 3, 2010)

i would try expanding foam. it makes a fab background you make it up by foaming over pipes and anything else you want and it sticks them together without silicon glue and im sure its not toxic once dried but you could ring manufactures and ask :lol2:


----------



## pollers (Dec 10, 2009)

alanw said:


> i would try expanding foam. it makes a fab background you make it up by foaming over pipes and anything else you want and it sticks them together without silicon glue and im sure its not toxic once dried but you could ring manufactures and ask :lol2:


Thats not a bad idea, not to sure on the toxic issue though. Ive decided to go with the guttering idea, I brough 2x 2.5 meter lengths of 65mm box guttering yesterday. Ill be making a start on the "project" later today. Ill make a u-tube movie - which should be fun - lol, and post a link on here once complete...... er providing it dosnt look pants that is. lol


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

get lava rock and drill holes through it big enough for cable ties and cable tie it together and it makes a stunning cave system for blind cave fish or even something axolotls would look good in


----------

